# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Dental problem is the Genetics ?

## herryjohn

Dental problem is the Genetics ?

----------


## ankita1234

While there is a tiny bit of merit to that theory, the fact is that most dental problems are yours and yours alone.

----------


## elysia

Don’t forget to check out many other cool variants!

----------


## danamiller

The 6 top paying jobs for college students appeared to be a middle-quality writing site. The writer created a good essay but failed to meet some of my requirements. Generally, the paper was okay.

----------

